# Local Squats in Upstate New York



## micah (May 27, 2022)

Hello, I'm looking for local squats or any resources in upstate New York, around Saratoga Springs Albany Troy Ballston Spa Schenectady


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 27, 2022)

thread moved to squatting section.


----------

